# My 1y old cockapoo have a grey hairs



## AniaMaj (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello everyone
My 1 year old female cockapoo have so many grey hairs. Should I be worried about it?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our black cockapoo has quite distinct white/grey hairs too. We wondered if it would progressively get worse, but it doesn’t seem to have changed since he was around 8 months-he’s just turning 2 next week.


----------



## Feeyoni (6 mo ago)

AniaMaj said:


> Hello everyone
> My 1 year old female cockapoo have so many grey hairs. Should I be worried about it?
> View attachment 130801


----------

